# Tacky pots



## pcb rookie (Feb 4, 2022)

I ordered a bunched of pots and some of them are grease gummy/tacky on the outside way more than usual (shaft, cover, pins). I know it's need grease inside so I don't wish to affect that but should I clean the outside a bit so that it does not attract dust or just leave these alone? If so, any suggestions on product I should use and how to proceed, i'm opened for suggestion (I have IPA, Deoxit and buch of other products laying around) ... I use dusk caps by the way


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 4, 2022)

I wouldn't use anything stronger than paper towels and alcohol wipes just because you don't want to drive or thin this stuff out and migrate it inside


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 4, 2022)

Just tried alcohol and wipes gently and that worked perfect! Thanks


----------



## bowanderror (Feb 4, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> I ordered a bunched of pots and some of them are grease gummy/tacky on the outside way more than usual (shaft, cover, pins). I know it's need grease inside so I don't wish to affect that but should I clean the outside a bit so that it does not attract dust or just leave these alone? If so, any suggestions on product I should use and how to proceed, i'm opened for suggestion (I have IPA, Deoxit and buch of other products laying around) ... I use dusk caps by the way


I've experienced this sticky residue with Alpha pots to a small degree, but the Tayda pots are absolutely covered in it! I haven't tried cleaning them before install and I haven't noticed any differences in performance or dirt magnetism.

It's about as bad to get off your hands as flux though, so use dish soap rather than hand soap.


----------



## bowanderror (Feb 4, 2022)

Just for reference, this is likely the non-conductive grease used for lubrication of mechanical & electrical surfaces. It will also prevent intrusion of dust/dirt into the interior of the potentiometer, so it's likely best left alone.

If you really want to remove the residue, I would avoid getting straight up solvents like IPA or TCE in your pots as they will remove the desirable grease added during manufacturing, making the pots feel super loose & potentially wear more quickly. You can use a contact cleaner (basically a light oil suspended in a volatile solvent), but make sure it's designed for carbon tracks (like pots & faders have) and not metal contacts (like switches & jacks have).

*According to Caig's Product Selection Guide:*

*Deoxit F-series* (e.g. F5) is a "lubricant and cleaner for moving contact surfaces (faders, switches, potentiometers and other mechanisms with sliding surfaces)"
*Deoxit D-series* (e.g. D5) "cleans, protects, lubricates and improves conductivity on all metal connectors & contacts"
*Deoxit G-series* (e.g. G5) is for cleaning & lubricating "gold, base metals and other precious metal contacts & connections (gold, silver, rhodium, copper, bronze, nickel, etc.)"
That said, Caig themselves say their D100 spray works fine on pot & fader carbon tracks. I have had issues using Deoxit D5 on newer mixer potentiometers, so I'd go for a pot/fader-specific or solvent-free contact cleaner next time around.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 4, 2022)

bowanderror said:


> Just for reference, this is likely the non-conductive grease used for lubrication of mechanical & electrical surfaces. It will also prevent intrusion of dust/dirt into the interior of the potentiometer, so it's likely best left alone.
> 
> If you really want to remove the residue, I would avoid getting straight up solvents like IPA or TCE in your pots as they will remove the desirable grease added during manufacturing, making the pots feel super loose & potentially wear more quickly. You can use a contact cleaner (basically a light oil suspended in a volatile solvent), but make sure it's designed for carbon tracks (like pots & faders have) and not metal contacts (like switches & jacks have).
> 
> ...


Very informative. I have always felt a little grease/tackiness on Alpha pots and other brand. I just received another brand that I have also used in the past but this time it was heavily greased and surprisingly gummy. I'll leave it alone next time knowing that it's fine as is. 

Thank you for sharing the info about Deoxit. I've also experience some issues with D-5. I'll give a try with F-5 next time I stop at my local shop.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Good info! 

It's funny cause when I read the title of the thread I thought I might be presented with talk about pots that like to show their underwear or something.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 4, 2022)

Where did you get your pots? I know the new Tayda ones are a little greasy and a bit tough to turn at first


----------



## Diynot (Feb 4, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Good info!
> 
> It's funny cause when I read the title of the thread I thought I might be presented with talk about pots that like to show their underwear or something.


Or something “edible” related


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for that, @bowanderror, I just picked up some D5 today, and some polypheyl-ether contact cleaner to compare the two. The latter contact cleaner brand also had a silicon version which I figured I didn’t want.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Feb 5, 2022)

My latest Tayda and Stomp Box Parts pots have also been coated in this sticky residue. I'm not too worried about it as long as the solder tabs accept solder well.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 5, 2022)

PBWilson1970 said:


> My latest Tayda and Stomp Box Parts pots have also been coated in this sticky residue. I'm not too worried about it as long as the solder tabs accept solder well.


I got mines from SBP. I have had good luck with there Cusack house brand pots so far. They have a good selection, good price point and ship fast. As recommended above, I should have left the coated non-conductive grease alone .... which I'll do next time.


----------



## StompBoxParts (Feb 5, 2022)

Nothing to worry about with a little pot grease. It's intended for the interior to provide lubrication and to displace oxygen and moisture from coming in contact with any of the important bits. It frequently makes its way to the exterior of the pots on the manufacturing end, which doesn't hurt anything. We've seen it in varying amounts on every brand we've used. 

I would probably just let it be. If you must remove the tacky feeling, get a _little_ bit of IPA on a rag or paper towel (don't saturate, NO dripping), give the back a quick wipe and it'll shine and smooth right up. I'd even go the extra measure of having the casing towards the ground while wiping if you must do it, you don't want IPA getting into your pots.


----------



## fig (Feb 5, 2022)

StompBoxParts said:


> Nothing to worry about with a little pot grease. It's intended for the interior to provide lubrication and to displace oxygen and moisture from coming in contact with any of the important bits. It frequently makes its way to the exterior of the pots on the manufacturing end, which doesn't hurt anything. We've seen it in varying amounts on every brand we've used.
> 
> I would probably just let it be. If you must remove the tacky feeling, get a _little_ bit of IPA on a rag or paper towel (don't saturate, NO dripping), give the back a quick wipe and it'll shine and smooth right up. I'd even go the extra measure of having the casing towards the ground while wiping if you must do it, you don't want IPA getting into your pots.


Speaking of pots, any chance of seeing dual-gang 2M (A & B) ?


----------



## peccary (Feb 5, 2022)

I have some really tacky ones that make my fingers all sticky. I just wipe my fingers off with a little bit of alcohol on a paper towel after handling them. Once they're installed it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## StompBoxParts (Feb 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Speaking of pots, any chance of seeing dual-gang 2M (A & B) ?


Probably? I'll have to start a special request thread next time we get some pots made. We can get almost anything you want if you're willing to wait a few months!


----------



## fig (Feb 5, 2022)

Sounds great! Thanks.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 6, 2022)

StompBoxParts said:


> Nothing to worry about with a little pot grease. It's intended for the interior to provide lubrication and to displace oxygen and moisture from coming in contact with any of the important bits. It frequently makes its way to the exterior of the pots on the manufacturing end, which doesn't hurt anything. We've seen it in varying amounts on every brand we've used.
> 
> I would probably just let it be. If you must remove the tacky feeling, get a _little_ bit of IPA on a rag or paper towel (don't saturate, NO dripping), give the back a quick wipe and it'll shine and smooth right up. I'd even go the extra measure of having the casing towards the ground while wiping if you must do it, you don't want IPA getting into your pots.


Thanks for jumping in. I gently use IPA to clean them up before being reassured by everyone that it was fine. I will just use them as is next time around. They worked great on my previous builds!


----------

